# Pigeon Found but not eating and can't Fly



## ronnjoe (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi,

i found a pigeon yesterday on my way to home. I kept it in a room and provided rice grains and water near to it, but its not eating or drinking rather its standing in one corner. i tried to make it fly, it's trying but it can't even fly 1 yard from ground level.
I have the picture of it. Here is the image url of the pigeon. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2456&pictureid=25294
Please provide me some solution to save it


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I suggest you place the bird in a cage or a box, with paper on the floor so that you can better check what its droppings are like.That may give a clue to its problem, if taken with any other symptoms it may show. Tell us how they look.

The bird will need liquid or it will die from dehydration. Mix some slightly warm water with a pinch of sugar and tiny pinch of salt and put in a small pot the bird can drink from. If it does not do so, gently guide its beak into the water being careful not to let the water cover its nostrils. It should drink. If not, seek more advice.

Let it have access to food even if, for now, it does not seem interested. When the bird has some liquid in it, it can be hand fed if necessary. The usual suggestion is frozen peas and corn, thawed in hot water for a short time, then pushed into the bird's mouth one by one, making sure he swallows each one. 

Observe any movement and other behavior, as it may also help to give a view on what the problem is.

At the moment, we don't know enough to be able (speaking for myself) to give any opinion on what is wrong with it, so can't suggest how to treat it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this bird. 

Please don't make it fly, there is an issue that needs addressing, why it won't fly. (It needs its energy right now for healing and it may not have much in reserve, so let the bird rest.)

Here are the guidelines and first steps to saving the life of a pigeon/dove, which includes John's information: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html *


----------

